# Meet the Pups



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IMG_0633_zps361be5aa.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IMG_0633_zps361be5aa.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This is Murphy.... all six pounds.. 16 months old.   He's a Shorkie.. Half ShihTzu  half  Yorkie



[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IM002816_zps2fd10790.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IM002816_zps2fd10790.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
This is Monroe...  17 pounds..  He's a Shih Tzu



[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IM002772after12-8-12.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IM002772after12-8-12.jpg[/URL][/IMG]
This is Izzy!  70 pounds... She is a Goldendoodle... half Golden Retriever  half standard poodle


[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IM002574a.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IM002574a.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

This is Peter..   He's half Beagle... Half Australian Shepard


All my pups are rescues or strays..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks like cuteness overload at your house!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Sep 24, 2014)

All nice looking! When we get ours, it will be a Shih Tzu puppy.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 24, 2014)

Murphy, Monroe, Izzy and Peter...  WOW x 4!  I agree with SB!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Monroe is a splitting image of Sassy, our Shih Tzu, who we lost about 5 years ago. She was 11 and had Cussions disease.


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Monroe is a splitting image of Sassy, our Shih Tzu, who we lost about 5 years ago. She was 11 and had Cussions disease.



I am so sorry Pappy... I know how horrible that disease is.  I lost my Angel, to it in 2008.  

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/Mount%20Carroll%20House/IM000531.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/Mount%20Carroll%20House/IM000531.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

She was so sick at the end.  

[URL="http://s77.photobucket.com/user/IdaRose/media/IM000384.jpg.html"][IMG]http://i77.photobucket.com/albums/j62/IdaRose/IM000384.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Sep 24, 2014)

Oh, my. I love dogs, too! Four dogs, four kitties...how do you keep track of them all and remember all their names?


----------



## QuickSilver (Sep 24, 2014)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Oh, my. I love dogs, too! Four dogs, four kitties...how do you keep track of them all and remember all their names?



Believe me... it's a challenge


----------

